# Ρομφαία



## Ancolie

(Τσίρκας)
Ο Βλάχος ήταν πιο στεγνός, δεν είχε αυτό το χαμόγελο. Ήταν ψαρομάλλης, τσαγκός, φωνακλάς και βλάσφημος. Μια ρομφαία. Μαύρο πουκάμισο, μαύρο παντελόνι. Ψηλός, με στήθος λίγο σκαμμένο. κτλ.

Ποιά μεταφορική σημασία έχει ; είναι ελάττωμα η πλεονέκτημα ; η κάτι άλλο ;


----------



## sotos

Όχι ελάττωμα. Κάτι σαν "αψύς".


----------



## Ancolie

οξύθυμος ;


----------



## Andrious

Δεδομένου ότι δεν αναφέρεται κανένα πλεονέκτημα, λογικά η ρομφαία έχει αρνητική έννοια. Σίγουρα είναι οξύθυμος κάποιος φωνακλάς και βλάσφημος, αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι η ρομφαία σημαίνει κάτι τέτοιο.


----------



## Ancolie

Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι κάπως δύσκολο και για Ελλήνες .


----------



## Iraklakos

Γεια σας, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη θα έλεγα πως κάνει μια παρομοίωση και αναφέρεται στην εμφάνισή του. Η ρομφαία ήταν ένα μακρόστενο όπλο οπότε αυτόματα σκέφτηκα έναν ξερακιανό, ψηλόλιγνο άνθρωπο... Με κάθε επιπφύλαξη βέβαια, είναι απλά η δική μου ερμηνεία.


----------



## Ancolie

Iraklakos said:


> Γεια σας, χωρίς να είμαι σίγουρη θα έλεγα πως κάνει μια παρομοίωση και αναφέρεται στην εμφάνισή του. Η ρομφαία ήταν ένα μακρόστενο όπλο οπότε αυτόματα σκέφτηκα έναν ξερακιανό, ψηλόλιγνο άνθρωπο... Με κάθε επιπφύλαξη βέβαια, είναι απλά η δική μου ερμηνεία.



Ναι, αλλά είναι ταυτόχρονά τσαγκός, φωνακλάς και βλασφημός. Δεν έχουμε εδώ κανένα θετικό χαρακτηριστικό. Αργότερα όμως, μέσα στο διήγημα, λέγεται "λεβέντης" Μακεδώνας. Κάτι άλλο....


----------



## Perseas

Ancolie said:


> Καταλαβαίνω ότι είναι κάπως δύσκολο και για Ελλήνες .


Η λέξη «ρομφαία» δεν χρησιμοποιείται στον καθημερινό λόγο (ΟΚ, εξαιρέσεις υπάρχουν), οι περισσότεροι αγνοούν την κυριολεκτική σημασία της, πόσο μάλλον τη μεταφορική. 
Θα συμφωνήσω ότι μάλλον υποδηλώνει άνθρωπο παθιασμένο, οξύθυμο, που μιλάει χωρίς να «μασάει τα λόγια του», που μπορεί ακόμη να γίνεται και επιθετικός.


----------



## Iraklakos

Χμμμ, δεν το είπα για καλό το "ξερακιανό, ψιλόλιγνο", ως αρνητικό το εννοούσα. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι απλά το πρώτο που σκέφτηκε διαβάζοντάς το, και από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον έπεσα έξω


----------



## Perseas

Iraklakos said:


> Χμμμ, δεν το είπα για καλό το "ξερακιανό, ψιλόλιγνο", ως αρνητικό το εννοούσα. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι απλά το πρώτο που σκέφτηκε διαβάζοντάς το, και από ότι φαίνεται μάλλον έπεσα έξω


Σίγουρος δεν είμαι ούτε εγώ. Η αλήθεια είναι μου πέρασε από τον νου και η δική σου ερμηνεία, αλλά τελικά δε νομίζω ότι αναφέρεται στην εξωτερική εμφάνιση.


----------

